# Antiquing Mirror Glass - YouTube Video



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Well I made a couple of videos both yesterday and today and thought that I would share them with you. The first one shows a piece of 1/4" glass being mirrored in an antique process. The 2nd one shows how to remove silver from the back of a mirror using MSR.

Let me know what you think!
Rob


----------

